# Town Map Maker



## doctorjeff98 (Jul 2, 2003)

This week's addition to the RPG Toolbox is an online Town Map Maker available for free use at Dimensions Game Software


----------



## doctorjeff98 (Jul 15, 2003)

It's official---thousands of people have The Town Map Maker (a simple point-and-click utility) my most popular RPG tool.  The World Builder is running a close second.  I hope it's ok to pat myself on the back.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 15, 2003)

doctorjeff98 said:
			
		

> *It's official---thousands of people have The Town Map Maker (a simple point-and-click utility) my most popular RPG tool.  The World Builder is running a close second.  I hope it's ok to pat myself on the back.  *




Don't strain; I'll pat you on the back for you.  

The Town Maker--and specifically the random town feature--is something I've been looking for for _ages_, and I will be making frequent use of it.

Now, if you could create a similar random generator for full-sized cities, I'll give you my first-born.


----------



## doctorjeff98 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hmmm, what features would you want such a program to have?   I'm always up for a challenge.

Also, I just followed your link and noticed that you too had a bravenet counter---I got rid of mine when they changed them and switched to SiteMeter.com---so far (oh, about 2-3 days), I'm very happy with it.


----------

